# Canon pricing



## islander (Sep 6, 2011)

The 1Ds MK3 is listed as low as $6599 in Canada but no stock. If Canon is to come out with a new model typically whats the trend in terms of pricing. Would the new MK4 (if that's what it's called) generally be priced well over the past model and take several months to drop? Curious if anyone knows how the higher end digital cameras were priced with Canon.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 6, 2011)

islander said:


> The 1Ds MK3 is listed as low as $6599 in Canada but no stock. If Canon is to come out with a new model typically whats the trend in terms of pricing. Would the new MK4 (if that's what it's called) generally be priced well over the past model and take several months to drop? Curious if anyone knows how the higher end digital cameras were priced with Canon.



When the 1Ds Mark III was originally released, it was $7,999 (US). Here's a link to a press release from 2007. The original price is listed about a page down, right above the section titled "*History*."

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E1DSMK3/E1DSMK3A.HTM

Judging by the increased cost of the new "L" lenses (70-200mm f/2.8L II, 300mm f/2.8L II and 400mm f/2.8L II), the replacement will be more than $8,000.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't looked too hard, but generally I noticed about a 20% increase in price for the new models of canon's more expensive gear. Thats about 9600 (1.2 * 8000). Not sure if that can hold in the current economy, but I would be prepared for a camera near the 10k mark. I'm really hoping they make it at the same 8k though.


----------



## islander (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses-I located a new MK3 and it's on it's way, should arrive tomorrow.


----------

